# Least Favourite PLLs



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey all. Just wanted to ask you guys whats your least favourite PLL's? 
Post as many of your least favourite that you want. It would be better if you number them, 1 being your least favourite, and 2 being your second leave favourite, etc. Here's mine:
1. V/F perms. Seriously, worse than N perms, even if the Cross, F2L, OLL were great, this ruins the solve.
2. N perms. Although one of the algs for an N perm contains the J perm, I have paused inbetween the setup move and the J Perm. The other one just sucks.
3. R perms. So annoying. Though its not nearly as bad as the N or V/F, it still adds atleast 1 second to the solve than my average.
4. G perms. Although they aren't hard to execute, they take a little too long for my liking.
And thats my top 4 least fav PLL's. Whats yours?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2010)

I hate F/V. 'nuf said.

Although, Sarah has some good F/V's on her website, I have began learning them:

http://sa967st.webs.com/pll.htm


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2010)

1. F perm
2. R(a) perm
3. V perm
4. Y perm


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2010)

1. E
2. Y
3. N(a)


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 5, 2010)

I like them all except the E perm D:<. Hard to recognize quickly ):


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I hate F/V. 'nuf said.
> 
> Although, Sarah has some good F/V's on her website, I have began learning them:
> 
> http://sa967st.webs.com/pll.htm



Thanks, I might switch.
And LMAO at some of the names for the PLLs.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nb, Na, V, L


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > I hate F/V. 'nuf said.
> ...



My favorites are toast sauce/paste.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 5, 2010)

T, A, J, H trollface.jpg


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> T, A, J, H trollface.jpg



Whaa... 

You hate all my favorites?


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> T, A, J, H trollface.jpg



Uh...


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Nb, Na, V, *L*



YOU DID NOT JUST HATE L 

Anyway F and V are okay..I hate N(b) and R(a). Also H cause I screw it up a lot


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 5, 2010)

Why do people hate the A? What alg do you use? 

I hate Y for 2x2 and E and F for 3x3


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 5, 2010)

E </3


----------



## Forte (Sep 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > T, A, J, H trollface.jpg
> ...



He uses special Roux tricks to make the other PLLs really good


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2010)

*E*ww, *Y*ucky! *N*o, *G*et *L*ost.


----------



## Forte (Sep 5, 2010)

*D*umb *K*oala! *Q*uit *S*moking!


----------



## PeterV (Sep 5, 2010)

E's are the worst. I need to learn a new alg.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> *D*umb *K*oala! *Q*uit *S*moking!



LOLOLOLOL

So win...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 5, 2010)

PeterV said:


> E's are the worst. I need to learn a new alg.



r U R U' L' U R' U' L U R' U' L' U R U'

N(b). Always pops/locks.
V. Never can do it properly in a solve.
F. None of the algs I can find suit me.
Everything else is sub-3 for me.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 5, 2010)

I very much dislike the following:
A (a and b) (I can do it form any angle, but I do it so SLOW.)
E (I use two of them, and I'm slow at both.)
H (I suck at M-slicers, except a few ELLs.)
Y (Takes so long to execute.)
Ra (I mirror Rb.)
G (abcd) (I 2-look them.)
Na (I 2.9 it. Nuff said.)

Side note: I love Nb. (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U' R' U2) (R U' R').


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> *D*umb *K*oala! *Q*uit *S*moking!



You've no idea how much I just lol'd. =e


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesomest G-perm ever:
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F y' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'.

EDIT: It's Ra, V, E. Or, RaVE.


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Awesomest G-perm ever:
> U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F y' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'.
> 
> EDIT: It's Ra, V, E. Or, RaVE.



Speaking of RaVE


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Awesomest G-perm ever:
> ...



Yep. I have plans.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 5, 2010)

I can sub 2 all of my plls but most are sub 1.5 and some are sub 1. I dont like my e, r's,v, or a y, even thought they are relativiely quick ( i have good algs). I love my n's (I use the one's anthony uses on his site) and my f and the others are great.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 5, 2010)

I always lock up on E, no matter how much I practice (I use the one Rowe made famous, not sure how popular it was before that). I feel like Y takes too long (standard Y perm). I just learned Rowan's N perms and I love both of them (including the conjugated J perm that ranzha showed), they'll both be sub2.5 soon. I love Rb but Ra is a bit slower (I still don't mind it, it has a decent flow to it). G's are probably my next least favorite but I am getting better at them.

I love T, F (conjugated T perm), Aa/b, Ua/b, Jb (RUR'F' Tperm).


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > *D*umb *K*oala! *Q*uit *S*moking!
> ...


same :1

lol S-permutation.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...


LOL SPERM.

I used to hate Gs, but I'm fine with them now.
Also, I enjoy Fs and Es 

Edit
for Weston below: do a z rotation!


----------



## Weston (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't like clockwise U. 


For OH.

Edit
for Stachu above: No! For no particular reason...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 5, 2010)

N perms suck


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

Weston said:


> I don't like clockwise U.
> 
> 
> For OH.
> ...



Clockwise U OH is a waste of a pretty good PLL 2H


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2010)

Weston said:


> I don't like clockwise U.
> 
> 
> For OH.
> ...



For Weston ~3 posts up: :/ lurn2rotate. I love anti-clockwise U! (am RH OH)


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Sep 5, 2010)

Gs, Ns, Es


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2010)

O-perm


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 5, 2010)

My least favorite to favorite: Unsolvable, F, V, G, N, E, R, Z, H, A, Y, T, J, U, Skip.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> O-perm



I-Perms and W-Perms suck too, unless you use meePLL.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 5, 2010)

My F is just slow....will be searching for a better one.....


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 5, 2010)

1. Ra
2. Nb
3. Na
4. E


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 5, 2010)

V, F, Ab, Nb


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 5, 2010)

A. srsly.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Sep 5, 2010)

I dislike V (can't OH it) and Ns (just because).


----------



## Godmil (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm generally really slow, so I don't know how the algs I use will stand up. But I really love doing the V and F perms that Dan Knights has videos of on his site ( and youTube). My least faves are N and E cause I do them really slowly, and A which I just find awkward to do ( I don't like the U's in R U' R U R U... )


----------



## jiggy (Sep 5, 2010)

I dislike E the most, and don't care for V and F. (They are not welcome on my cube.)

I absolutely love R perms, though, I think they might be my favourite!


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 5, 2010)

N perm and F perm for Two handed 

Z perm for OH T_T


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

Joemamma556 said:


> N perm and F perm for Two handed
> 
> Z perm for OH T_T



Learn the OH alg for Z perm, its pretty nice, heres mine: R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2
That is ofcourse, if you care bout OH.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 5, 2010)

A.


----------



## Escher (Sep 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> A.





onionhoney said:


> A. srsly.



I'm glad some people share the same issue 

EDIT: Oh god and Z perm...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 5, 2010)

V, N's R's Z, G's


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 5, 2010)

N's
F
Z


----------



## @uguste (Sep 5, 2010)

E (recognition and execution are both slow)
bad R (need to change alg)
Ns


----------



## nck (Sep 5, 2010)

A
E is meh
Love the rest.
Especially the Ns.


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 5, 2010)

1. *N*ever
2. *E*at
3. *R*eal
4. *L*lamas


----------



## Novriil (Sep 5, 2010)

All G-s, F and N-s.

RODOL @^


----------



## clarubik (Sep 5, 2010)

E, G, N, F
My favorite is T or Y


----------



## MiloD (Sep 5, 2010)

E F and N


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 5, 2010)

N...


----------



## BluePi1313 (Sep 5, 2010)

F perm. The E perm isn't as bad as everyone says it is.


----------



## BluePi1313 (Sep 5, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> 1. *N*ever
> 2. *E*at
> 3. *R*eal
> 4. *L*lamas



Wait a sec... there is no R and L perm, at least, I don't think there is.


----------



## flan (Sep 5, 2010)

Everyones least favourite ones are the ones I don't know yet (F,V N,).

This thread mas made me lose any motivation to learn full pll


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2010)

BluePi1313 said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *N*ever
> ...



R perms are R perms and L perms are J(a) perms.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2010)

Dots.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Dots.



I thought you could do that sub-1?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2010)

I can do it sub½ and it's still the worst case for pemuting the last layer.


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

N and F, only because my algs are horrible for these.


----------



## BiLiZawZomE (Sep 5, 2010)

Na, Nb, F, E, H they suck

Ra, Rb, L, J are my favorites : D


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

I find A alright. But its not one of my favs.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 5, 2010)

Z perm


----------



## riffz (Sep 5, 2010)

Ns, Y, E



BiLiZawZomE said:


> Na, Nb, F, E, *H* they suck



uhh....


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

I like slice moves, but I ddin't know how many people don't like them.


----------



## riffz (Sep 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> I like slice moves, but I ddin't know how many people don't like them.



Not sure if your comment was slightly directed at me, but even the <R,U> H perm is fast.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe he's using R' D' R D' B D B' D R' D' R U R' D R D' B D' B' D R' D R U.


----------



## nccube (Sep 5, 2010)

N, F, V
By the way, I love E perm


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2010)

N's then a big gap E G's and one J (but getting better as I am now mirroring the good one)

Fully agree with Jiggy: R's have a very nice flow!
And what's so bad about V and F anyway?

Must admit that I'm pretty slow for the forum standards so my opinions may change in the future...
Well, IF I ever get fast enough to worry about one second more or less


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 5, 2010)

F and V perms are honestly my next favorite after T and U...why does everyone hate them so much??


My worst are E and N


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 1. E
> 2. Y
> 3. N(a)



Definitely these


----------



## Baian Liu (Sep 5, 2010)

F,A,Z,T


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 5, 2010)

Worst to Best

Nb (RUL)
Na (RUD)
E (Usually RU y' RUx3 ****, also know RUD, bad reco though)
Ra (I use alg with too many U2s)
F (R'U'F' Tperm or the V one sometimes)
Ab (Not near as good as a)
Gc (Worst reco)
Gd (Not quite as good as b)
Gb (Good fingertrick after first 5 moves)
Y (sub 2, sometimes bad reco)
V (Used to hate it, got pretty good at it now)
Ga (Overal best flowing G for me)
Aa (two directions + Rowan(?) RrUF one)
Z (MU / Dan Knights are both good)
Rb (R' U2 R U2 etc, sub2)
T (Beast)
Ja (Niklas + Anti Sune)
Jb (super fast, good reco)
Ub (RU)
Ua (RU)
H (~1.1 though i **** it up in solves too much)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 5, 2010)

E is worst for me, though I'm getting better at it now. Ns aren't too bad either now, and I'm neutral towards F and V which a lot of people seem to hate. Don't like Ra either and I'm not too fond of A perms.

I say that people who like cases which most hate should post their algs and maybe how they execute them.

PS. I think most MU edge algs rock, except clockwise U.


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> F and V perms are honestly my next favorite after T and U...why does everyone hate them so much??
> My worst are E and N


All of the algs are as slow as hell


bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> E is worst for me, though I'm getting better at it now. Ns aren't too bad either now, and I'm neutral towards F and V which a lot of people seem to hate. Don't like Ra either and I'm not too fond of A perms.
> 
> I say that people who like cases which most hate should post their algs and maybe how they execute them.
> 
> PS. *I think most MU edge algs rock, except clockwise U*.



Agreed


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Dots.



Dots make waffo sad.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 5, 2010)

I hate N perms, but I got a new alg for Na that helps a lot. Nb is still sucky. D:

I also hate my F perm... and G perms... and A perms. A perms are worst though, I can't do D2 without doing (D') (D')


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> I hate N perms, but I got a new alg for Na that helps a lot. Nb is still sucky. D:
> 
> I also hate my F perm... and G perms... and A perms. A perms are worst though, I can't do D2 without doing (D') (D')



Use the D2 fingertrick. Ring finger followed by pinky finger. Like the U2, but instead of index you use ring finger, and instead of middle you use pinky.


----------



## teller (Sep 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> CharlesOBlack said:
> 
> 
> > I hate N perms, but I got a new alg for Na that helps a lot. Nb is still sucky. D:
> ...




Middle + Ring fingers for me. Some people (like Erik Akkersdijk) actually reach down and wrist that D2 very quickly as well...

An A-Perm should be the least of your problems.

I don't mind any of the PLL's at this point, but I occasionally have recognition problems between the R's and the G's when I'm going too fast. I'll perform a G, and it was really an R.


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

teller said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > CharlesOBlack said:
> ...



I was a little surprised when I saw Erik do that in a vid lol.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> CharlesOBlack said:
> 
> 
> > I hate N perms, but I got a new alg for Na that helps a lot. Nb is still sucky. D:
> ...



pinky isn't strong enough, and I use my middle finger for grip. XD I need to find new A perm algs.


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > CharlesOBlack said:
> ...



Try to secure and grip the cube with the opposite hand that you are doing D2 with, so the fingertrick will be easier. 
Other than that just practice I guess


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2010)

Baian Liu said:


> F,A,Z,T



You don't like Faz T?


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 5, 2010)

G's
F
V
N's


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 6, 2010)

For execution: F/V
For recognition: E/N's


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> For execution: F/V
> For recognition: E/N's



How are Ns hard for recognition...?


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 6, 2010)

Joker said:


> CharlesOBlack said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



Thanks  After a few tries, my pinky seems to be working a bit better. Now I just need to incorporate it into my solve. XD :tu


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > CharlesOBlack said:
> ...



Haha there you go


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

Skip. So frikken annoying.


----------



## Weston (Sep 6, 2010)

Joker said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > For execution: F/V
> ...



They can get confused with Js at certain angles if you're only looking at blocks.

I don't like people who don't like OH Z.


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Skip. So frikken annoying.


I wish I had skips more often >_>


Weston said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



For getting confused with Js...well, don't be to excited of getting a J then learning it was an N lol.

OH Z is fun


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 6, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Side note: I love Nb. (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U' R' U2) (R U' R').



I was going to say N's until I saw this post, thx man


----------



## Thompson (Sep 6, 2010)

N V F Y


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

I really should have made this a poll.


----------



## Green (Sep 6, 2010)

V's are pretty annoying


----------



## nck (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't get why so many people hates N-perms.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb3wrDLbJqE
I use this alg but with a different execution.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 6, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Side note: I love Nb. (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U' R' U2) (R U' R').



Liking both N's a whole lot better now!
Just have to get used to the starting pos (or AUF afterwards)


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 6, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Side note: I love Nb. (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U' R' U2) (R U' R').


you could have just wrote it as (R U R' U) Jb perm (U' R U R')


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

nck said:


> I don't get why so many people hates N-perms.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb3wrDLbJqE
> I use this alg but with a different execution.



Tons of people like me find them awkward. And more importantly, slllooowww.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Side note: I love Nb. (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U' R' U2) (R U' R').
> ...



True; but the way it was posted is a good way to show the flow.
BTW I didn't even recognize the J perm in the writing but felt it on the first try. Hurray for muscle mem.


----------



## Kostas1601 (Sep 6, 2010)

G perms..............you need to die...........


----------



## da25centz (Sep 6, 2010)

shmeh, i dont hate any PLLs that much. R's get annoying sometimes because i tend to mess them up


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2010)

PLL's I dislike:

N's, because I still haven't learned any algorithms for them. I'll probably just practice R U R' U + J and the mirror.
G's, I can definitely improve speed and recognition.
V's, I fail at recognizing them quickly.

PLL's I like:

R's, I have this fingertrick that uses only my index finger to do the U2's.
E's, the D' turns are sort of fun, when I don't lock up.
H's, M2 double flicks are fun.
CCW U's, I can almost do the <M,U> version faster than <R,U>


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

da25centz said:


> shmeh, i dont hate any PLLs that much. R's get annoying sometimes because i tend to mess them up



R's are really awkward for me. I HATE them OH.


----------



## komandoran (Sep 6, 2010)

G-perms. I always mix them up...


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

komandoran said:


> G-perms. I always mix them up...



Practice. I used to mix them up also.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

Joker said:


> komandoran said:
> 
> 
> > G-perms. I always mix them up...
> ...



I always try to find a weird pattern in the algs so I would remember them. It worked for me.


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > komandoran said:
> ...



Same here. If you think up your own ways, it should be easier


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm suprised at how many people hate R's. These are among my favorite PLL :O
<3 R's.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 6, 2010)

G perm that starts with R2 u'.
Right N perm.
Those are the most frustrating for me to execute.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 6, 2010)

N's, V


----------



## Lorken (Sep 6, 2010)

U perm pops my cube so often


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
F perm alg that I just learned. Still not too fast, although it does contain most of the T perm in it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> I'm suprised at how many people hate R's. These are among my favorite PLL :O
> <3 R's.



I so agree.
...What, I didn't "+3284729803" or "This"


----------



## Enter (Sep 7, 2010)

[youtube]4J3_mqeI7Yo&feature=related[/youtube]




[youtube]VT9tz6cfSMU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## tx789 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it called z perm it's the m turns.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

N and V perm.
DIE ! DIE !


----------



## da25centz (Sep 7, 2010)

Y perms. Seriously. I do F R U' R' U' and then i do something else and like 4 seconds later the cube either ends up solved or entirely scrambled and i have no idea what happened to cause either


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 7, 2010)

N, F and Z. I also don't like G perms, but they aren't as bad.

I am pretty sure I got F perm twice in a row at a recent comp, with Faz judging me, and he said something like, "stupid F perm!" while I was solving.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 7, 2010)

E and G


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 7, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Side note: I love Nb. (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U' R' U2) (R U' R').



do people really like this pll that much? i don't really understand the idea of adding five moves onto my current pll.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 7, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> E </3



E <3


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 7, 2010)

da25centz said:


> Y perms. Seriously. I do F R U' R' U' and then i do something else and like 4 seconds later the cube either ends up solved or entirely scrambled and i have no idea what happened to cause either



Try out:

y z U2 R U R' U' R y R U L' U L U R' U'

At the beginning its weird, but just practise it. <3 it

Oh and I hate N's/F, looking for a good F-Perm for me...

<3 U A Y R V L J


----------



## radmin (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate all G perms. They all seem to require a cube rotation and a re-grip. I use Badmephisto's algs. Although I know them all so well I can do them on big cubes and OH without forgetting half way through. They seem to pop up a lot.

After that it's E. I can't seem to recognize and set it up very fast.


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

Alot of the PLL's I've learned suck for OH. Relearning lots. <3 OH V.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Sep 7, 2010)

My least favorite in this order:

1. N (Na worse than Nb)
2. Gd (Ga, Gb, Gc are ok)
3. F - cos of cube rotations if I use normal method. I don't like the T perm one cos I don't like R' U' F'
4. V - cube rotations
5. E - mostly cos of recognition but not too bad


----------



## xdaragon (Sep 7, 2010)

N, G , F , V


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Sep 8, 2010)

Na, Nb, Aa, Ab.


----------



## Joker (Sep 8, 2010)

OH PLLs are so annoying.
I have a great solve in OH, then comes the LL. </3


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Side note: I love Nb. (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U' R' U2) (R U' R').
> ...



I was wrong--that is Na, by the wiki's standards.
Basically, it's R U R' U, J-perm, U' R U' R'.

My Nb permutation: R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U F U F' U' R U2 F U2 F' R (without rotations).
In a solve, I'd do this: (R' U' R U') (R' U2 R' U) y' (R U R' U') y (R U2) y' (R U2 R' B).


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2010)

N-permutations:

Na PLL
[youtubehd]2qVdbgD2irs[/youtubehd]
(R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R U' R').

Nb PLL
[youtubehd]qXABdPztw_Y[/youtubehd]
(R' U' R U') (R' U2 R' U) y' (R U R' U') y (R U2) y' (R U2 R' B).


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 8, 2010)

E perm is the worst. V kinda and maybe G.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 8, 2010)

^ No offense, but I don't see how you can do those N perms fast xD


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah dude my n perms are 1.3 and 1.4 averages


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 8, 2010)

Ranzha that Na perm is really frikken long...

i currently use the n perms on pochmann's site:

R U' R' U l U F U' R' F' R U' R U l' U R' 
and
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate the N perms, and the R(a) since it's similar to the Ns

I also hate the left handed G perms as they are god damn awkward.

The E (or F? The one with the solid strip where you swap two adjacent edges and corners) is kinda weird too.

I don't really mind the V cuz I execute that one quite easily.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Sep 8, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I always lock up on E, no matter how much I practice (I use the one Rowe made famous, not sure how popular it was before that).



I tried this for a while but can't do it fast. Keeps locking up. Therefore I still use the one with (R U R' U')x3.



Weston said:


> I don't like clockwise U.
> For OH.



I prefer clockwise U for 2H and anticlockwise U for OH.




Joker said:


> I like slice moves, but I ddin't know how many people don't like them.



I don't mind slice moves, but don't like the fact that I have to regrip the cube to do it.




uberCuber said:


> F and V perms are honestly my next favorite after T and U...why does everyone hate them so much??



For me it's because of regrips.




Joker said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > For execution: F/V
> ...



For me N sometimes has worse recognition than E cos E is uniquely haphazard, but N I have to differentiate from J so I sometimes have to recheck to make sure.




Edward said:


> I'm suprised at how many people hate R's. These are among my favorite PLL :O
> <3 R's.



Many people hate Ra but like Rb. I was one of them until I switched to left hand mirror for the Rb algorithm and now they are not that diff.




Joker said:


> R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
> F perm alg that I just learned. Still not too fast, although it does contain most of the T perm in it.



I use this sometimes. It's supposed to be good but I just can't get the R' U' F' fast, and slow down at the end too.




da25centz said:


> Y perms. Seriously. I do F R U' R' U' and then i do something else and like 4 seconds later the cube either ends up solved or entirely scrambled and i have no idea what happened to cause either



I like this which I learned from Dan Knights. It is sexy. Switched to the less moves one by Chris Hardwick but switched back to Dan Knights' due to less regripping. But for OH I use the Chris Hardwick's.




uberCuber said:


> Ranzha that Na perm is really frikken long...
> 
> i currently use the n perms on pochmann's site:
> 
> ...



I also use pochmann's which is supposedly improved over the older ones I use but still my worst perm. The last part locks up easily for me (Will pop Edison cube violently!). Also it is almost totally instinctive for me. If I go through the whole ordeal smoothly it is sexy, but if I miscue I will screw up.

I am considering trying the Ranzha's conjugate though it is really long. If short and slow is as slow as long and smooth, might as well go long and smooth.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 10, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> r U R U' L' U R' U' L U R' U' L' U R U'



i love you! best E perm ever! now ill actually like E perms!

least favorite: E, Rb, Z


----------



## Chrish (Sep 10, 2010)

I loves G perms.. E, N2 and V I could live without.


----------



## Erzz (Sep 10, 2010)

N. The alg isn't bad, I just mess up trying to figure out if it's Na or Nb and do the wrong alg.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Sep 10, 2010)

I love G perm, 

I HATE Z perm, F and V...uhm.... yeah thats it.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate F - perm I solve it with (R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U') Anyone know something faster?


----------



## rubiksczar (Sep 10, 2010)

F, N, R and V


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> I love G perm,
> 
> I HATE Z perm, F and V...uhm.... yeah thats it.



Z perm is one of my very best PLLs now that I have a F-II to be fast at slice turns: M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U' M2' (I do slice turns with left hand )


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I hate F - perm I solve it with (R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U') Anyone know something faster?



R' U' F' [T Perm] F U R
Since there is an F' then F, heres the alg:
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


----------



## Kian (Sep 11, 2010)

E. Always and forever.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> E. Always and forever.



You say that like its a good PLL


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 11, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I hate F - perm I solve it with (R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U') Anyone know something faster?



I can't stand F perms, but this is the best I've made (and it's optimal!!!):
(U2) r U' l U2 r' U r' R2 U2 R2 x U' M'

I'm not a fan of all the R' U' F' [T Perm] stuff. The setup/undosetup takes up a lot of time. My F perm is not a whole second behind my T perm so this just isn't worth it imo.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> bluedasher said:
> 
> 
> > I hate F - perm I solve it with (R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U') Anyone know something faster?
> ...



?
And thats a pretty good alg. Still don't like the PLL though lol.
And you are really learning ZBLL (from your sig) Lol good luck :tu


----------

